# Easyboot Glove Back Country



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Bumping up
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyone?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

You need to be carefull that boots that come above the hoof don't cause rubbing. These boots, like Cavallos, are inclined to turn on the hoof unless the foot fits the specifications closely. Gaiters or pasturn wraps sold for these boots can be used to prevent rubbing.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

seems like quite the copy of Cavelos. Alot of casual riders I know like them. I dont see them in endurance circles though. The renagades , or easy boot gloves and glueons seem most popular


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> seems like quite the copy of Cavelos. Alot of casual riders I know like them. I dont see them in endurance circles though. The renagades , or easy boot gloves and glueons seem most popular


I wonder why? The back country boots are based off the gloves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ponydriver (Aug 19, 2012)

Hello,
I have rider driver ponies and love the back country boots. They are easy to put on and stay on. I had mine fitted by a rep and recommend it highly!


----------

